# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Xanous' GLD Workbook

## Xanous

Ok I'd like to join. The competitions sound like what I need for motivation and creativity!
I'm not sure how this works yet. But I'll try it. ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class!

You can post your dreams in here if you'd like, any lucids in the competition needs to have a link or they don't count. If you've got anything to ask, go ahead  :smiley:

----------


## Xanous

Almost had a DILD lastnight. Didn't follow through with RC.

----------


## Matte87

Oh bummer! I hate it when I get close to lucidity but not all the way there. Have even RC'd and not realised I was dreaming. Anything LD related is progress though  :smiley:

----------


## Xanous

Last Night's Dreams. 18 points! I think I added it right. Woot!

----------


## Xanous

Hey so do you have any suggestions or tips for increasing the duration of the dream?

----------


## Matte87

Relaxing and doing regular stabilization techniques is the key to long dreams. Go with the flow and try not to force the dream too much. If you overdo it though you'll end up losing lucidity, so it's a fine line to walk. You'll get better at it with practice  :smiley:

----------

